# الى المشرفين وكل المهندسين ساعدونى فة تصميم روبوت



## روزاما المراغى (10 مارس 2009)

الى كل مشرفى هذا المنتدى وبخاصة استاذنا م عفيفي سلامة
وكل المهندسين
ارشدونى بروابط اوملفات اوافكار لتصميم كامل لروبوت سهل وبسيط لاغراض بسيطة
اريد تصميم من الناحيةالميكانيكية من رسم هندسى وحسابات للأحمال الواقعة
بارك الله فيكم ان تردوا على
:9::8::82:


----------

